# What's The Best Park Binding???



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

union force might be a little stiff, I use the Cartels, 390, and here recently the 390 Boss. Love the boss!


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

390 Boss

/thread


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

If you want something really flexy, the forces and bosses are probably too stiff for you. I prefer my forces over my 390 bosses, so I would suggest the Union Contact.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The Union Force arent super flexible...I'd go with the Union Contact. Also check out the Flux RK30's.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Best softer park bindings I've liked are Flow Quattros, Flux RK30s, and DS30s, but those are 2012, as are Rome Mobs which are also really good.


----------



## tahoe420 (Oct 29, 2009)

im thinking about the rk30's now, sounds like they've got the flex i need
kinda upset they don't have white tho, white looks by far the best on my board....purple might have to suffice


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Burton Cobrasharks are Buttery freshhhh


----------



## tahoe420 (Oct 29, 2009)

just read a review on the rk30's and the person said they weren't as flexy as they thought they'd be.....now im up in the air again


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Burton.Cobra.Shark


----------



## tahoe420 (Oct 29, 2009)

ight so ive been reading a lot of reviews and im pretty sure imma get the rk30's but i cant seem to find a size chart anywhere for them. ive got a 9.5 boot, anyone know wut to get?? usually its large but id rather be safe than sorry before i order em


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well they aren't. But they are softer than like a TT30. They make a good jib binding. Unless you have a fairly narrow shaped boot you'll like the Flux's.


----------



## Mocolate chilk (Jan 30, 2011)

*rk 30'sssss*

I have rk 30's right now and I love them, soooo delicious in the park the high back needs to break in a bit before it bends a lot


Get rk 30's you won't regret it. Btw how do contraband's compare?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

tahoe420 said:


> ight so ive been reading a lot of reviews and im pretty sure imma get the rk30's but i cant seem to find a size chart anywhere for them. ive got a 9.5 boot, anyone know wut to get?? usually its large but id rather be safe than sorry before i order em


Get the Medium...I have the large and a size 10 and they're too big. I have to push the binding so the toe ramp is hanging off the board in order to center the boot.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

The urethane hi-back on the RK30's and DS45's are super soft.

Definitely softer than Rome 390 Boss bindings.


----------



## tahoe420 (Oct 29, 2009)

ok so pretty much the rk30's are the best choice for what im looking for? a super flexy binding....and can anyone confirm extremos advice of getting a medium. not that i don't trust him or anything, just would rather here it from multiple people because im going to be buying them online


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Mediums. That's what I was using and I wear a 9. 10's will work just fine in mediums.


----------



## tahoe420 (Oct 29, 2009)

finally found a flux binding chart and it says up to 9.5 for medium and some guy asked if 10's would fit a large and flux said that the mediums would be better so i think i've found my size. FOR ONE LAST FINAL TIME THOUGH, does everyone agree that the flux rk30's are the most flexy park binding out there??


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tahoe420 said:


> finally found a flux binding chart and it says up to 9.5 for medium and some guy asked if 10's would fit a large and flux said that the mediums would be better so i think i've found my size. FOR ONE LAST FINAL TIME THOUGH, does everyone agree that the flux rk30's are the most flexy park binding out there??


Nooo? They aren't the softest. I do think they are the best for what you want.

The softest is gonna probably be Hurrithanes. But I think the RK's are better than Hurrithanes.


----------



## tahoe420 (Oct 29, 2009)

hey nivek thanks for all the help bro, pretty sure im ordering them tonight. just one last question
I've got a 149 skate banana, is this binding going to pair up well with the flex and everything. Certainly seems like it seeing as the rk30's pride themselves on having a skate feel to them and with the skate banana it sure sounds good lol. Just wanted to see what everyone else thought


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah they'll match up well and do what you want.


----------



## tahoe420 (Oct 29, 2009)

got them off amazon yesterday for 167 w/free shipping. already shipped so i should have them early next week. stoked to try em out


----------

